# Happy New Year.



## Petrus (31/12/15)

To all my fellow vapors, friends and admin staff, I wish you all the best for 2016. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 8


----------



## rogue zombie (31/12/15)

Yes, wishing everyone here and their families a safe and prosperous new year.




Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 4


----------



## Viper_SA (31/12/15)

Happy 20 and 1 and 6 to everyone

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 3


----------



## johan (31/12/15)

*Happy New Year to All*




"Athbhliain faoi Mhaise Duit" (_AH-vlee ihn fwee WAH-shuh wich_)

and, especially to some of the solo guys on the New Year Resolution thread "

*Here's to a long life and a merry one.
A quick death and an easy one.
A pretty girl and an honest one.
A cold beer - and another one!*




time to start on some nice Oros

_Slainte_
​

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6 | Thanks 2


----------



## hands (31/12/15)

Last year we got older and slower but we had a good time. Let’s make sure we do the same in this new year.
Happy new year to all.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/12/15)

2015 was an awesome year for vaping and I have no doubt 2016 will be even better! To all the wonderful people I have met on ECIGSSA I hope you have an great New Year!


PS Please don't drink or drip and drive tonight!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## G-Step (31/12/15)

A very happiness of new year to all the fellow vapers! And remember to charge those batteries people! 

Have a lekker one

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lushen (31/12/15)

Happy New Year Guys and Gals.
Cheers to making more great friends through ecigssa in 2016!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## gatecrasherza1 (31/12/15)

Happy new year everyone and wishing all a fantastic 2016

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (31/12/15)

Happy New Year to everyone here on Ecigssa.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (31/12/15)

Wishing you all a great year ahead!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY (1/1/16)

Happy New Years 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kareem (1/1/16)

Happy New Year to all!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wyvern (1/1/16)

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH (1/1/16)

Happy 2016 everyone :hug:
Dave

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ashley A (1/1/16)

Hapybnew year everyone All thebest for 2016.

Glad to see so many vapers on the forum already

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (1/1/16)

Happy New Year everyone, may your coil never run dry and your battery never go flat, make it a cloudy 2016

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (1/1/16)

Happy 2016 peeps. What a great year this will be for the forum and most importantly for vaping. I can feel it! 

Sent from my SM-G928C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dubz (1/1/16)

Happy New Year everyone .

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DougP (1/1/16)

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## waja09 (1/1/16)

Happy New Year To All You Awesome People's 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dr Phil (1/1/16)

And this is the best new year ever the worlds best juice boombies nana cream over 1yr steeped. My last last nana cream left

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (1/1/16)

dr phil said:


> And this is the best new year ever the worlds best juice boombies nana cream over 1yr steeped. My last last nana cream left



I've got some Nana Cream for you @dr phil 
But it will give you a "hello howzit" in that setup

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr Phil (1/1/16)

Hahah is it 18mg silver I think that will take my socks off

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (1/1/16)

dr phil said:


> Hahah is it 18mg silver I think that will take my socks off



Don't worry - we can do some surgery on it - hehe
I have some extra PG and some menthol - I will make it very nice for you!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (1/1/16)

Happy New Year to all you awesome people. May your batteries last forever and may all your vapemail arrive on time.

2016 will no doubt be full of exciting new gadgets, special juices and great new friendships. 

Here's to another amazing year

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------

